#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Canada - Study abroad in Canada - Study in Canada after graduation >  >  Study Cost In Canada-Cost Of Study In Canada

## lovejain

_Hi!  This is Lovely, an education expert for education in Canada.I have  written about education in Canada,what you all students need to know  before you plan to study in Canada
_*
Study Cost In Canada
*
Most people think that living In Canada is cheaper than the European Countries .But the fact is that it also provides a standard and quality education.Students Come here to study their graduate courses  as well as post graduate courses.Canada is also known for its beauty.

Canadian housing is particularly cheap compared with other developed nations - the average house price in Canada is around seven times the average annual wage. Prices are highest in Ontario and Alberta (seven to eight times the average wage) and Vancouver (eleven times the average wage).

People moving to Canada with the proceeds of house sales from countries with more expensive housing can often buy a house in Canada with a considerably reduced mortgage. This leaves more of their income for other activities and lowers their cost of living in Canada significantly.

*Here are some typical costs for living in Canada:*  
Bus Fare One Way (local) $2.00 - $3.00  
Average Restaurant Meal $10.00 - $25.00 per person 
Movie $8.50 - $12.00
Letter within Canada $0.52
International Postage (letter) $1.55 


*Cost of Studying in Canada*


*Tuition Fees*

Universities and  colleges in Canada do not have a singular level of study cost. In fact,  the tuition fees vary from institution to institution, course to course,  and province to province. While colleges are relatively cheaper than  universities; engineering, medical, MBA, and law courses prove to be an  expensive deal as opposed to non-applied studies. The average tuition  fees for an academic year for different educational institutions have  been listed below:

*Colleges:* CDN $9000-12,000 per year


*University Transfer Program (UTP):* CDN $9000-12,000 per year


*University Foundations Program:* CDN $9000-11,000 per year


*University:* CDN $10,000-16,000 per year

The above stated  tuition fees can very well increase up till $30,000-40,000, depending  upon the popularity of the university, course, and province.


*Living & Other Expenses in CDN$*

Cost of living in  Canada includes accommodation, transportation, food, books and study  material, laundry, utility bills, clothing, social trips, telephone,  medical insurance, entertainment, and miscellaneous expenses. These  expenses can cost you anywhere between $7200 and $11,000 on a yearly  basis.
 

*Accommodation Expenses in CDN$*

International students  can find a decent number of accommodation facilities to undertake their  study programs in Canada. They have the option of living either in the  hostels provided within the college premises or switch to rent  accommodation outside the college campus. University provided  accommodation costs about $400 to $7500 per month, while private rented  apartments range from $250 to $1500, thus, being an affordable  transaction. Given here are the costs for different types of  accommodation in Canada:


_School provided homestays -_ $400 to $800

_School provided residence/dormitory -_ $3000 to $7500

_Off-Campus housing (shared accommodation) -_ $250 to $700

_Off-Campus housing (suite or apartment) - $400 to $1500_

 

*Health Insurance in CDN$*

Traveling to Canada for  higher studies? Getting a student health and medical insurance is  highly essential for foreign students going to Canada for higher  education, as provincial health plans only cover Canadian citizens and  permanent residents. International student travel insurance provides  several health services, such as hospital benefits, extended medical  benefits, emergency transportation, and death benefit. Depending upon  the province you are living in, the health insurance cost can vary and  cover different benefits. The cost of student insurance can range from  $275 to $500 per year.

_If You have any query regarding the education in Canada.please feel free to ask .I'll be glad to answer them_ 






  Similar Threads: Study after Btech in Canada? Study in australia cost | Cost of studying in australia Post graduates study in Canada- Post graduation courses in Canada Study Cost In UK-Higher Education Cost In UK

----------


## amrootha2015

Thanks for your nice information.

----------


## susanlandry

Hello,

I would like to go for MBA ( Master in Business Administration) a post graduation course in Canada. Can you please give me details considering this?
What will be the cost for me for full years including accommodation and tuition fees and all?
Thank you.

----------


## shadow warrior

Came across this* 2 minute* *video*on *YouTube* regarding *Studying in Canada*- informative and short. Have given the *link belo*w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TBv1Z3k3R4

----------

